# Help! I need urgent help on a pressing issue.... I have a ford problem.



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, its less of a problem and more of an obsession. My current venture is finding a 7.3. '99 or newer. so here is where I will be posting the random trucks I find in hoppe of finding some nice educated opinions. lol, oh wait this is plow site! So there are now a few rules in this thread:
1. I dont care if your chevy/gmc/toyota is better, I dont want one.
2. If you like dodge, I kinda do too but I like ford more, then thats cool cuz mines been a good truck
3. If your username is stroker79 you are not allowed to post any pictures of your truck because I like it too much. even though it hates you lol jk.
4. there are no rules, unless any of these apply to you then you have 3 rules.

So here is the current obsession:
http://highline-motor-cars.ebizautos.com/detail-2002-ford-f~350_super_duty-lariat-4354230.html


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Double post, how do you delete it?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;795925 said:


> I dont care if your chevy is better


But really, it is.

Or you can get a truck just like Dougs.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...on=&max_price=21500&cardist=89&standard=false


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That truck has no plow prep listed.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Would look nice with say a Boss V on her


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

basher;795993 said:


> That truck has no plow prep listed.


Is that necessary?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;796005 said:


> Is that necessary?


On a ford diesel, you can bet you bippy. Either that or you have to add at least a different clutch fan. Just adds to thepayup


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

basher;796010 said:


> or you have to add at least a different clutch fan.


Why is that?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;795986 said:


> But really, it is.
> 
> Or you can get a truck just like Dougs.
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...on=&max_price=21500&cardist=89&standard=false


Yea I've seen that already trust me lol. same miles, no leather and higher price... I like this one better!


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Found this one here in Michigan !!!

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=265700137&dealer_id=58275922&car_year=1997&rdm=1250949555067&num_records=25&systime=&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1988&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=32&fuel=&awsp=false&search_type=used&distance=25&marketZipError=false&search_lang=en&showZipError=n&make=&keywords_display=&color=&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&body_style=TRUCKS&drive=&default_sort=&seller_type=b&max_mileage=&style_flag=2&sort_type=priceDESC&address=49078&advanced=&end_year=1998&doors=&transmission=&max_price=&cardist=25&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

doo-man;796026 said:


> Found this one here in Michigan !!!
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=265700137&dealer_id=58275922&car_year=1997&rdm=1250949555067&num_records=25&systime=&highlightFirstMakeModel=&start_year=1988&keywordsfyc=&keywordsrep=&engine=&certified=&body_code=32&fuel=&awsp=false&search_type=used&distance=25&marketZipError=false&search_lang=en&showZipError=n&make=&keywords_display=&color=&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&min_price=&body_style=TRUCKS&drive=&default_sort=&seller_type=b&max_mileage=&style_flag=2&sort_type=priceDESC&address=49078&advanced=&end_year=1998&doors=&transmission=&max_price=&cardist=25&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


I would say they are a little high on their price.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jkiser96;796029 said:


> I would say they are a little high on their price.


That and Colin wants a "'99 or newer".


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

cretebaby;796030 said:


> That and Colin wants a "'99 or newer".


ok ok I knew he wanted a 99 or newer but Whats 2 years? Also the price is obviously high cause its at a dealership!!!

Damm just giving him some ideas....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That is a nice truck Colin! Too bad it didnt have 125,000 miles or less. Dunno, its up to you!

And for reference, here is my truck


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

doo-man;796031 said:


> ok ok I knew he wanted a 99 or newer but Whats 2 years? Also the price is obviously high cause its at a dealership!!!
> 
> Damm just giving him some ideas....


Big difference in those 2 years. 99+ were totally redesigned. I personally am a big fan of the OBS trucks. That truck was about $10,000 over priced though


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/cto/1326027996.html
http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/1315931545.html


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000...cks?hash=item255605bfa1&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah i hear ya! I just came out of the closet myself, and admitted that Ford is the way to go..... Wait till my dad finds out! He's gonna kill me!!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000...cks?hash=item3ca4e4f718&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/7-3-...cks?hash=item3ef7c83353&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is a pic I took with my phone during the test drive I took it on today.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

stroker79;796047 said:


> That is a nice truck Colin! Too bad it didnt have 125,000 miles or less. Dunno, its up to you!
> 
> And for reference, here is my truck


Ur a real a**hole lol. CLASSY grass my ass.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

WilliamOak;796100 said:


> Here is a pic I took with my phone during the test drive I took it on today.


Can you say 9' 2"


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

no for this year (if the deal can actually go through) it will be a 7'6" western uni with wings expanding it about 8'6"
But next year, a 9'2" V will definitely be in the making hopefully


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh and doug, I prefer this pic of your truck much more! LOL!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;796024 said:


> no leather


That's worth buying the truck for right there. All I ever find is lariats or KR truck's. Did no one ever buy an xlt or whatever they call the more base model trucks with the power options?



WilliamOak;796102 said:


> Ur a real a**hole lol. CLASSY grass my ass.


Haha!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

WilliamOak;796126 said:


> Oh and doug, I prefer this pic of your truck much more! LOL!


And it still looks good!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark13;796133 said:


> That's worth buying the truck for right there. All I ever find is lariats or KR truck's. Did no one ever buy an xlt or whatever they call the more base model trucks with the power options?


XLT's should have the power options.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I went through the "Search" about a year ago. I found mine on Cars.com, I searched 99 + under $10k F-250 4X4 reg cab. The first time, BAMM 5th truck down,Red,5.4V8, cherry, 64K $8,800.On a Honda dealership lot. Their out there, you just have to find them. I found 10 PSD 7.3's trucks with some miles on them but they were cheap. But, the Wife had a fit because she does not understand that a diesel goes on forever. A 100k miles on a PSD is just broke in ! Buy a truck trader weekly, search all the sites for vehicles daily. Some dealerships will get a vehicle from an auction with your specs. A Ford PSD is well worth owning I have driven them since they came out. I have only had a few that ever had problems getting me there and back.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I always loved the Lariat LE. I so wanted one of these back in the day. Even now they are a bit over priced still. But I love the paint


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good luck on your search. I just drove to all the new car dealerships in the area and searched for a nice trade in. Found it at a chevy dealership. They really wanted the ford off thier lot and it became mine.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

i scored my 00 reg cab 4x4 for 8400 with only 153k on it. never been plowed before me!


----------

